# What to do with 2 boneless skinless chicken breasts?



## sattie (Feb 5, 2006)

Fixin chicken tonight and would appreciate a simple, but robust recipe.


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 5, 2006)

Make chicken marsala. You'll need some garlic and mushrooms. Flour the pounded breasts. Brown on both sides. Remove. Add some garlic and sliced mushrooms tothe pan and saute lightly. Add 1/C marsala and deglaze the pan. Add the chicken back and cover. Cook for 5-8 minutes to finish. Serve with sauce.


----------



## sattie (Feb 5, 2006)

No shrooms on hand... but it sounds good.  It sounds like it could be good without the mushrooms?  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 5, 2006)

Marinate in italian dressing?


----------



## sattie (Feb 5, 2006)

*Big Dog*

Never have tried that, always meant to. Maybe today is the day? Preferred cooking method?


----------



## Alix (Feb 5, 2006)

Raid your fridge for all your veggies and make stir fry with them. Serve it over rice. Yummy.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 5, 2006)

Sattie,
this is easy and the fresh grated parm just seems to blend with the chicken..The packaged kind from the grocery like Kraft will get hard and pebbly and dry from baking.
mix some parmesan, about 1 cup with 1/2 cup flour dome dry oregano or Italian seasoning about 1-tea. and some fresh ground black pepper. I don't add salt if needed I do it at the table. Then beat 2 eggs with 2-Tab. water dip chicken in egg, then pcheese mix and place on a buttered baking dish. dot each piece of chicken with teas. or so of butter Bake in a 350 oven about 45 min to an hour...
this is also good served at room temp..I sometimes pound the breasts and then cook, let cool, slice and put over a mixed salad...
this recipe uses 1 cut up chicken, so you might not need this much cheese...Hope it will work for you


kadesma


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 5, 2006)

Sattie, what other ingredients to you have on hand?  Maybe one of us can think of something.

I was going to mention Chicken Marsala, but someone beat me to it.

Maybe a Chicken-fried Chicken Breast?  It sounds kind of corny, but it works!  Lightly pound the breasts between layers of plastic wrap.  Remove, and season to taste with salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, thyme, and sage.  Heat a frying pan with a little bit of veggie oil.  Dredge the breasts in flour, then an egg wash, then back into flour again.  Fry on both sides until done, about 7 minutes or so.

As long as you didn't burn the flour and breading that came off, drain all but a couple tablespoons of the oil out.  Add some the flour that you breaded the chicken with into the pan, and stir to make a roux.  Cook for a couple minutes, until the flour looses it's "starchy" taste.  Add some milk, stirring constantly, and bring to a boil.  Once it tightens into a gravy, season to taste with salt and pepper.  Serve with mashed potatoes.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 5, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> Fixin chicken tonight and would appreciate a simple, but robust recipe.


 
Why don't you post what kinds of other ingredients you have on hand to work with?


----------



## sattie (Feb 5, 2006)

*Ingredients*

As for spices..... I have a pretty broad spectrum.  

Fresh stuff:

Garlic
Red Onion
Yellow Onion
Thyme
Mint
Lemon
Lime
Broccoli
Spaghetti Squash
Radish
Habenro Peppers
Cilantro

I have a pretty well stocked pantry... so for the most part I think I have pretty much the basics.

HTH....

Thanks you guys, all of the recipes posted so far sound really yummy and will have to try the Marsala when I have some mushrooms on hand.

Kadesma.... seems like I have tried something similar to the recipe you listed, it is really tasty.


----------



## Constance (Feb 5, 2006)

Chicken & Broccoli Alfredo using spaghetti squash instead of fettucine.


----------



## sattie (Feb 5, 2006)

*Constance*

Wow!  Super idea and I really like the spaghetti squash as pasta substitution!


----------



## jbib (Feb 5, 2006)

If you have a sheet of puff pastry in the freezer you can ccok the chicken in a pan, and maybe prepare some chopped broccoli and garlic. Then preheat oven to 375ish and wrap the chicken, topped with the veggie mix (and a wee bit of cheese if you have it. ) in the puff pastry. Well you get the idea. I'd cook it about 30 minutes.


----------



## Saltygreasybacon (Feb 5, 2006)

Chicken parmesan, bread them and bake, little cheese and tomato sauce on top and your all set


----------



## Constance (Feb 5, 2006)

sattie said:
			
		

> Wow!  Super idea and I really like the spaghetti squash as pasta substitution!



I'm so glad I could help. I can't claim all the credit, though. I had never eaten spaghetti squash until a couple of years ago, when we were visiting friends in Mississippi. Ruthie fixed Spaghetti squash with butter, salt, garlic, and parmesan cheese...exactly what an Italian friend used to call Fettucini. 
My thought at the time was that it would be wonderful with an Alfredo sauce and some more goodies. 

If you fix it that way, please let me know how it turns out!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 6, 2006)

Cook,cut Up, Make A Chicken Salad Served On Romain Lettuce, With A Dill Pickle On The Side...


----------



## succ33d (Feb 8, 2006)

Garlic Chicken!!
Ingredients:

1 teaspoon crushed garlic
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons dry bread crumbs
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
2 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
Directions:

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C). Warm the garlic and olive oil to blend the flavors. In a separate dish, combine the bread crumbs and Parmesan cheese. Dip the chicken breasts in the olive oil and garlic mixture, then into the bread crumb mixture. Place in a shallow baking dish.
Bake in the preheated oven for 30 to 35 minutes, until no longer pink and juices run clear.


----------



## Phil (Feb 8, 2006)

*you might add....*



			
				Alix said:
			
		

> Raid your fridge for all your veggies and make stir fry with them. Serve it over rice. Yummy.


..minced garlic and sliced onions to the veggies and a sauce. Crush a chicken buillion cube in a measuring cup w/a splash of water and add 1/4 c. good white wine, 4 T. soy sauce, 4 T. teriyaki sauce, 1/2 tsp. cornstarch. Stir well and add 1/2 c. apricot preserves.


----------



## sattie (Feb 24, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Make chicken marsala. You'll need some garlic and mushrooms. Flour the pounded breasts. Brown on both sides. Remove. Add some garlic and sliced mushrooms tothe pan and saute lightly. Add 1/C marsala and deglaze the pan. Add the chicken back and cover. Cook for 5-8 minutes to finish. Serve with sauce.


 
I tried this recipe tonight and it is pretty good.  It will take some time for me to perfect it, but tasty and not to hard to prepare.

Thanks Gretchen!


----------

